# wlrobs



## Scoopta (Mar 16, 2019)

Scoopta submitted a new resource:

wlrobs - A plugin that allows for screen capture on wlroots based wayland compositors such as sway



> This plugin lets you capture from wlroots based wayland compositors such as sway. I'm not actually sure if versions before 22 work or not as 22 is what I tested it on. It's entirely possible and probably very likely that it works on versions prior to 22.



Read more about this resource...


----------

